

John Resig Advanced jQuery Talk [video] - vladocar
http://loft.bocoup.com/john-resig-advanced-jquery/

======
Jasber
Very strange behavior (seizure) on the slides with Safari Version 4.0.4
(6531.21.10) and Chrome 5.0.307.11 beta.

<http://ejohn.org/apps/workshop/adv-talk/>

Press Cmd - to decrease the font size and the slides go crazy. Cmd + to
increase it and they stop.

------
dhyasama
I'm going to attend John's talk of the same name at Microsoft MIX next week. I
bet he was practicing at a smaller event to work out the kinks.

